# Quincy is officially a Canadian now!!!



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pictures at the airport and in the van...


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Awwwwwww!!!! I remember that scene as if it were only yesterday!!! Congratulations!! Call me sometime!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_WAHOO!!! He's home! Look at you with your new baby and a great big smile! 
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohhhhh, GREAT! Sure looks like he was happy to see you! Looking forward to "daylight" pics!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles#p/u/2/SAGlrT1-2fU


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh, he's just absolutely, completely adorable! You must be so glad to finally have him home, and the videos show him doing great...so happy! Congratulations on his arrival!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

flufflvr said:


> Oh, he's just absolutely, completely adorable! You must be so glad to finally have him home, and the videos show him doing great...so happy! Congratulations on his arrival!


Thank you so much. We are going to head to bed now, but will post tons of photos and videos in the morning of his intro to the other dogs and daylight fun!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, big congrats to you and i'm so glad your baby made it to you safely. I had to check the photo forums just to see if by any chance pictures had made it up and yay..

He's adorable and looks just as happy to see you as you are to see him. Looks like a great match!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Congratulations, Arreau! Quincy has a lot of energy after such a long flight. Looks like he fared quite well. Can't wait to see the next set of photos and videos. He's a total JOY .


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

woo hoo! what a cutie!! glad he made it safely!!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats! I bet Winnow is just as excited that that sweet boy made it to his new home safely. Can't wait for pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you so much for these pics and vidoes

He looks very happy to see you  And it looks like the flight had no affect on him at all.
He has a golden temp and there are not many things that set him off.

And yes he is a jumpy little guy, hard for him to have all four on the ground at the same time  Although I never pet him unless he has all feet firmly on the ground.

Good to hear he is glued to you  he would be very good in obedience I think lots of eye contact 

Enjoy you new puppy


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

YAY!! He finally made it in your arms safe and sound!:cheer2: I know you are thrilled just as much as little Quincy. I am so looking forward to watching him grow on the forum. Thanks so much for sharing the story with us, I look forward to the updates and milestones.

Enjoy your new baby and a huge CONGRATS from Stella and me!!!:flowers:


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

He's just adorable, enjoy your new baby!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting these!!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

OHHHHH !! i hope there are more later!! i'm sitting here just smiling away. SO excited for you guys. he is beautiful!!!!!! and so HAPPY :welcome: QUINCY !! 

cherie - just a reminder - :listen: you have to add his name to show up on your profile :clap2:


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations Arreau! Quincy is a beauty and he looked so happy to see you. I can't wait to see each stage of his development. It goes by so quickly. Lots of love from Gorky and me.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

What a little doll!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats Arreau! He's adorable, and seems to have a wonderful temperament. Nice to see him bounding out of the crate like that after what could have been a very stressful experience!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yay congrats


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, congratulations. What a great puppy, after such a long flight, which would be so scary he is just fine. You can tell he was well loved before. He looks great!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is one sweet little boy!!! He follows me everywhere and is my shadow. I will be posting a new thread of photos and videos of this morning, meeting the other dogs, meeting my daughter, and getting to know how things work here. He had a wonderful first night. I was pumped so I did not sleep more than two hours, but he slept like a rock. We tried him in the bigger crate in the office with the other dogs, with a light on and the radio on, but my bum wasn't even through the doorway till he was screamiing. So we took his little travel crate and put it beside my side of the bed so he could see me and smell me and he settled in about three minutes. What a good boy!!

The other dogs are quite amused by Mommy's new offering. He quite likes them and I think he and Wiz are going to be really good buddies when Quincy grows a bit. Holly wants to play with him and when she tries to initiate play she scares him a little, then he agrees it is a SLIGHTLY good idea!!! It won't be long until he is confident enough to enjoy her antics. Iris has been indifferent. Her attitude is "Is this one staying?? I guess that will be okay with me".

My daughter has always been a big fan of blacks (as am I) so she was in 7th heaven this morning meeting him. She commented on what a lovely back end he has.. Like Mother like daughter- I have a thing for really nice Poodle bums!!

We could not be happier. He is a handsome, well adjusted soul who already loves his Canadian Mama. This thrills me because I have yearned for a relationship with another dog like the one I had with my first Whippet and really thought at my age it might never happen again. Well, the way this little guy follows me everywhere, this just might be it!!

Anyway, thank you to everyone for being so excited for us, and cheerleading all the way through. I am going to start the new threead of photos and videos in just a few moments but do want you all to know how much I appreciate my Poodle family here and what a pleasure it will be to share this boy with you all.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I just recently joined this board. How old is Quincy? I guess he came from Iceland according to the photos on your website. That was quite a trip!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Purley said:


> I just recently joined this board. How old is Quincy? I guess he came from Iceland according to the photos on your website. That was quite a trip!!


I am Quincy's breeder. 
He is born 02/09/2010 so he is about to turn 4 months old.

He came all the way from Iceland  Winnow Standard Poodle - Iceland


----------

